# NDC numbers - Example.. j1580 has several ndc codes



## Mike Greer (Aug 17, 2007)

Example.. j1580 has several ndc codes..how do you know which codes to use?

thanks
Mike


----------



## xlbctso (Aug 28, 2007)

Mike - I'm a bit confused with your question.  You should be using the NDC that represents the drug you administered, i.e., off the vial that was used to draw the dose.  

Louise


----------

